# need xp driver for advent 7113 audio



## dalehunter (Jan 19, 2008)

hello i have formated my computer to put xp pro on becuase i hated the problems with vista but i have no driver for my sound card as they are all vista drivers can anyone point me in the right direction for a xp sound card driver for this please advent 7113 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

You'll find more help here: http://www.w00tw00t.co.uk/support/

You have to find what model you have, as these are re-badged computers. I suspect your is an ECS one, but I won't put any bets on it though. You'll probably find that information on the service tag on the laptop(?)!

HTH

Bill


----------



## dalehunter (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks very much for the abve site


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

dalehunter said:


> Thanks very much for the abve site


You are most welcome.

Lots of luck with your laptop.

Bill


----------

